# FL Deputy Urinates In Elevator



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Caught On Tape: Deputy Urinates In Elevator
Sheriff's Deputy Fired

POSTED: 7:56 am EST December 8, 2004
UPDATED: 1:10 pm EST December 8, 2004

ORLANDO, Fla. -- A uniformed Orange County sheriff's deputy who was caught on a security camera urinating in a building's elevator was fired but then temporarily reinstated when he appealed the decision, officials said Tuesday.

Deputy Carl Brown, 40, has been assigned to a temporary clerical position pending the outcome of his appeal. He was assigned to the Orange County Courthouse.

An internal investigation determined that Brown violated two standards of conduct -- conformance of laws and conduct unbecoming. The videotape showed him reaching up to the security camera and pushing it away when he noticed it after urinating.

He was given a 40-hour suspension for the first offense and fired for the second offense.

Brown admitted to urinating in the garage about five times. He stated that he did not want to do it, but had a medical urgency to urinate and couldn't wait to exit the elevator.


----------



## Sirk109 (Nov 19, 2002)

sure...maybe he's got that elevatorurinitus disease I've heard so much about... :shock:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe he had a uniform inspection coming up and did not want to get a GIG for urinating himself?? I am sure there is a good explanation for his behavior... :roll:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey when you gotta go, you gotta go. :lol:


----------

